# Arko:Curvada



## Bammx2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Can anyone explain to me how an arko is supposed to work?
Specifically, a 9 count arko(inside and out).
I was told its like a redondo,but I can't understand doing it at different angles.
My wrist only goes so many ways


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 22, 2005)

no takers?


----------



## James Miller (Mar 22, 2005)

Never heard of it. :idunno:


----------



## bart (Mar 23, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain to me how an arko is supposed to work?
> Specifically, a 9 count arko(inside and out).
> I was told its like a redondo,but I can't understand doing it at different angles.
> My wrist only goes so many ways




In Doce Pares there is an arko. You can throw different types of strikes in be they linear or curved. Can you describe the 9 counts in terms of forehand and backhand and what type of strikes (thrust, horizontal, etc)? We do a basic four count. I could break that down if it helps.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 23, 2005)

bart said:
			
		

> In Doce Pares there is an arko. You can throw different types of strikes in be they linear or curved. Can you describe the 9 counts in terms of forehand and backhand and what type of strikes (thrust, horizontal, etc)? We do a basic four count. I could break that down if it helps.


 
Bart...Bless you! I'll take whatever help I can get!
 I am meeting Pat O'Malley in april,and this is on one of his syllabus',but it's doing my head in trying to figure out what it is just by reading it.
 If you can break it down for me,I would would be greatful.
My first thought was a type of redondo,but I'm not so sure now.....


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 23, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain to me how an arko is supposed to work?
> Specifically, a 9 count arko(inside and out).
> I was told its like a redondo,but I can't understand doing it at different angles.
> My wrist only goes so many ways


unfortunately I've never heard of a 9-count arko, and would enjoy reading a breakdown as well.  I was lead to believe an arko was similar to, or could be used as a feignt.  Attack on one line, redondo, then attack on a different line.  Is that incorrect?


----------



## bart (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey There,

I don't know about the 9 count, but I can explain the four count. If you go to my website (www.capitaldocepares.com) I have a video clip there where I explain the "Basic 12 count". It starts off with two sticks but gets to the part you're interested in toward the end. I also have a kurbada amarra example where I do the kurbada arko here and there.  

Pat will do a better job than I in articulating the curved part. It's much simpler to get when someone shows you personally. But I'll give you some basics. There are two terms that need to be understood: 

Pronate: To turn or rotate (the hand or forearm) so that the palm faces down or back.

Supinate:  To turn or rotate (the hand or forearm) so that the palm faces up or forward.

For this example you are doing a 4 count arko, meaning two strikes forehand and then two strikes backhand. The strikes are diagonal and down. In this example a right forehand strike on the opponent's left temple in the direction of their right hip. The right backhand strike strikes the opponent's right temple in the direction of their left hip. Both the curved and the linear arkos can hit the same spots. The difference is in the method of striking and not so much the target.

For the curved arko in this example the stick is in the right hand. Throw a strike to the left temple and hit with the back end of the tip with your palm facing down, pronated. The second forehand strike continues using the momentum of the first strike to hit the left temple again, this time with the palm up, supinated. Again striking with the back of the tip. Carry through with that strike so that the arm has now crossed your body. From that position launch a palm up, supinated strike to the right temple, hitting with the back of the tip. Redirect the momentum from the first strike to flow into a palm down, pronated strike to the right temple again, still hitting with the tip. Let the right arm come back uncrossing your body to rest on your right side.

Tips:

1. Your entire arm needs to move.
2. Your hand may move over the top of your head.
3. Your body turns in conjunction with the pronation/supination of your hand. If your right hand is pronated your chest should be pointed somewhat in the direction of your right fist. If your right hand is supinated then your chest should be facing away from your right fist. 



The curved arko is not easy and at first it seems like there is no power. But when it's developed it is a very powerful and formidable strike. It takes time to develop the wrist flexibility, strength, and stamina. If you go too fast you can hurt your wrist badly. 


Good luck.


----------

